# Pseudotropheus saulosi aquarium



## brittanyschmidt (Oct 19, 2015)

I think I have finally decided on the saulosi so I would love any information or tips on setting up an aquarium for them. Would a 30 gallon tank work since they're dwarf cichlids? If so, how many can I put in there and what should be the male/female ratio be? What kind of substrate should I use? What kind of filter works best? I only have convicts right now so it's unfamiliar territory for me. It's going to be in my 5 year olds bedroom. I can't find them locally so are there any online retailers that sell them?


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

30 g is really small.... to small if you ask me i would go 50g and place about 15 saulosi in it.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Depending on the length of the tank (30" minimum in my opinion) a group of Saulosi can work. Ideally you would want a bigger tank but if that is your only option.. You would want to start with a group of 8-10..and end up with a group of 1 male and 4 or 5 females once they grow out. You could also add a bn-pleco or 2 or a small group of dwarf Petricola catfish (unless you want to keep and raise fry). Use sand as your substrate..either Cichlid Sand from a petstore or pool-filter sand works well also. Use basic creek rocks of various sizes and make piles that form caves and tunnels etc. (plenty of hiding places for the females) and the fish will dig and move the sand around to their liking. For your filtration, personally I like canister filters best, so something like a Fluval 206 would do well, or cheaper options like a hang-on-back filter do okay (some of them you spend as much on filter cartridges in a year to buy the canister filter). For feeding,..a good brand spirulina flakes once or twice (if small feedings) a day and that's about it. There is a great vendor that currently has them in stock..and is a site sponsor, so PM me and I can give you that also. Hope this helps you!


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thats the problem it "can work"

I would not do it. *** had yellow labs and a few rusties in a 50g in the past. That did not work out!

They were fine for up to 2 years. Untill my full grown male lab started killing of all of his females.
the rusties also didnt have it easy between eachother.

At the moment he is in my 120g. My lab still terrorises the place but the females are able to get away. The rusties no problem what so ever.

Saulosi.... 50g minimum (long term)


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

wortel87 said:


> Thats the problem it "can work"
> 
> I would not do it. I've had yellow labs and a few rusties in a 50g in the past. That did not work out!
> 
> ...


Well,..that's your opinion. I've kept Saulosi (1m/3fm) in a 29g for almost 2 years now,..along with a pair of Rusties and the tank does great. I've had to rehome a couple of males along the way but other than that, no issues. As I said,..a bigger tank would always be better. ..and if you've got a yellow-lab terrorizing a 120g tank,..he might be a Kenyi. ;-)


----------



## brittanyschmidt (Oct 19, 2015)

Kevin in Ky said:


> Depending on the length of the tank (30" minimum in my opinion) a group of Saulosi can work. Ideally you would want a bigger tank but if that is your only option.. You would want to start with a group of 8-10..and end up with a group of 1 male and 4 or 5 females once they grow out. You could also add a bn-pleco or 2 or a small group of dwarf Petricola catfish (unless you want to keep and raise fry). Use sand as your substrate..either Cichlid Sand from a petstore or pool-filter sand works well also. Use basic creek rocks of various sizes and make piles that form caves and tunnels etc. (plenty of hiding places for the females) and the fish will dig and move the sand around to their liking. For your filtration, personally I like canister filters best, so something like a Fluval 206 would do well, or cheaper options like a hang-on-back filter do okay (some of them you spend as much on filter cartridges in a year to buy the canister filter). For feeding,..a good brand spirulina flakes once or twice (if small feedings) a day and that's about it. There is a great vendor that currently has them in stock..and is a site sponsor, so PM me and I can give you that also. Hope this helps you!


Thank you for all of the info. It is greatly appreciated. I will send you a PM about the vendor.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ha I definatly know the difference between a lab and a kenyi  he,s just evil


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd like a bigger tank for them too, but there have been a number of people who have had success with 29G 30" tanks with this particular species.


----------



## brittanyschmidt (Oct 19, 2015)

So I actually managed to find a local fish store that sells them so I'm going to buy the tank and stand tomorrow. Will the caribsea aragonite sand work? What are the recommended brands of filters, thermometers, etc? Any tips or tricks for doing the fishless cycle? Any and all info is appreciated!!! My 5 year old is going to be so excited.


----------



## brittanyschmidt (Oct 19, 2015)

Are the TetraVeggie spirulina flakes a good food to feed them?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The name sounds good, but I did not find the actual ingredient list impressive. Look for a food with 35% protein and ingredients like krill, herring and spirulina. Avoid too many "meal" ingredients, especially if the ingredients of the meal is not specified. Herring meal is better than fish meal, for example.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

The 30gal, 30" tank maybe pushing it. I too have Saulosi but in a 36" 58gal tank. I only have one male with 6 females and he is relentless in chasing them to breed. I have had 4 holding females in 4 months. Only saved 2 batches of fry. I have no more room for anymore babies.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

brittanyschmidt said:


> So I actually managed to find a local fish store that sells them so I'm going to buy the tank and stand tomorrow. Will the caribsea aragonite sand work? What are the recommended brands of filters, thermometers, etc? Any tips or tricks for doing the fishless cycle? Any and all info is appreciated!!! My 5 year old is going to be so excited.


If you can possibly go with a longer tank I really would advise it,..it would be worth the extra bit of money. Mine do well in the 30" but I do have to occasionally hang a small "holding/recovery" tank inside of the tank, for females that look stressed or beat up. Point being, the more length you have with the tank, the less the stress on the females..and the less work you will have to do to keep things running smoothly.

There are lots of good filter brand options..and you can look in the product reviews section above. Not sure if I am allowed to recommend specific brands but I love the Fluval and Eheim canister filters I have. There are some great articles (and past threads on this board) on fish-less cycling. I haven't had to do it but it sounds fairly easy to do. If you know someone else in the hobby, you could possibly borrow a filter..or some filter media (or used filter pads) to run on your tank with your new filter,..and "jump start" your cycle,..which is what I have done on each of my 4 tanks. Also, any rocks you can use/borrow from a cycled tank help speed things up also.
Carib Sea brand is good,..not sure about the 'argonite', just make sure to rinse it really well. I think my tanks have carib sea 'cichlid-mix',..and then I have added some black sand in with it.
Heaters for that size tank,..there are lots of brands that are good. Most of mine are Aqueon brand and do great for a good price. 
Others can give their preferences,..these are just a few of mine. Best of luck!


----------



## brittanyschmidt (Oct 19, 2015)

Kevin in Ky said:


> brittanyschmidt said:
> 
> 
> > So I actually managed to find a local fish store that sells them so I'm going to buy the tank and stand tomorrow. Will the caribsea aragonite sand work? What are the recommended brands of filters, thermometers, etc? Any tips or tricks for doing the fishless cycle? Any and all info is appreciated!!! My 5 year old is going to be so excited.
> ...


Would a 36" 30G work better? I don't want to go much bigger than that because it's for my son's bedroom which isn't the biggest. Also, does the instant aquarium live substrate really work? Would I be able to put fish in it right away if I used that? I've been reading up on fish less cycling and it seems like a long and confusing process.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

[Would a 36" 30G work better? I don't want to go much bigger than that because it's for my son's bedroom which isn't the biggest. Also, does the instant aquarium live substrate really work? Would I be able to put fish in it right away if I used that? I've been reading up on fish less cycling and it seems like a long and confusing process.[/quote]

A bigger (longer) tank is always better. as stated above I have Ps. Saulosi in a 36" tank. It is working, but... The male killed one of my females early on even though I had 7 females for him to choose from. Looks like I have reached a balance now.

I have no experience with "Live Substrate". Over the years I have tried many of those "Add Fish Right Away" products with varying results. None have worked as promised. A few products did shorten the cycle, but none have been an instant cycle,


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

I agree with tanker3 on all points here. I wouldn't bother with the 'live-substrate' or the other things mentioned, although I always use (Seachem) 'stability' when starting up a new tank and it seems to help,..and then 'Prime' is my standby to add to all new water that goes in to the tank. That is the main product that I use constantly, so it pays to buy the bigger bottle.

The best bet is to find a friend with a running aquarium and ask for some of the filter media etc. to add to your new filter or even some of the sand/substrate or rocks to put in your tank, to start it cycling. It wouldn't take a lot in a smaller tank like that.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's pretty important to understand the cycle. I remember being intimidated by fishless cycling too. But once you take it step-by-step it's not too bad.

Ongoing the water tests (to make sure your tank does not become toxic) will make much more sense if you understand the cycle which is basically a process to grow beneficial bacteria that will "eat" the most toxic fish wastes (ammonia and nitrite), and turn them into something less toxic (nitrate) that you can remove with water changes.


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

I think a fishless cycle should be mandatory. I too was a bit intimidated at first but it really wasn't that bad. Going through the process of the cycle you will learn a great deal on water parameters, testing and general fish keeping. You will need this knowledge to help you better understand how to care for these mean little water devils, lol.

To be honest....I finished my fishless cycle and added fish four weeks ago......I miss it! Now it seems there is not much to do but just look at them and feed them (they really enjoy this part).


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Roger That said:


> I miss it! Now it seems there is not much to do but just look at them and feed them (they really enjoy this part).


Add a small school of PS. Demasoni to your tank. You will be busy for a long time.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Demasoni are the best. Haha their just pure evil. If they chase its hard to follow.


----------

